# Newspaper Publishes List Of CHP Holders



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Here in the Old Dominion (my alma mater by that name made the NCAA tourney BTW) the Roanoke Times has put up on their website a searchable database of VA CHP holders.

A jerkweed columnist likens this to publishing lists of sex offenders. How law-abiding permit holders equate to convicted felons is beyond me. Such a database certainly could prove useful to badguys.

I hope those of you in other states don't ever have to put up with this kind of crap.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Did anybody think of posting his Name, address, telephone number, how many kids he has and there names along with his wife. Oh don't forget the make and color of car and lic: number. Run that in the paper for awhile and see what he says then.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> Here in the Old Dominion (my alma mater by that name made the NCAA tourney BTW) the Roanoke Times has put up on their website a searchable database of VA CHP holders.
> 
> A jerkweed columnist likens this to publishing lists of sex offenders. How law-abiding permit holders equate to convicted felons is beyond me. Such a database certainly could prove useful to badguys.
> 
> I hope those of you in other states don't ever have to put up with this kind of crap.


Idiots!!!:smt076


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

In N.C. you can see a list of CCW holders in each L.E. office and in the courthouses. The list are posted for anyone to see.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Did anybody think of posting his Name, address, telephone number, how many kids he has and there names along with his wife. Oh don't forget the make and color of car and lic: number. Run that in the paper for awhile and see what he says then.


I like your thinking, Baldy. :smt023


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

The newspaper was inundated with negative comments and took the database down - ostensibly because it had errors. But it turns out that a number of folks were upset because they had fled an abusive mate or had testified in court and now were going to have to move again to avoid retribution. Someone found a cite that says it's illegal to post the info of felony victims without their prior permission. There's a state gun advocacy grooup VCDL that will put heat on the paper as well as the NRA.

Some of the posters did put his address out there.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Heres the guys address if anyone wants to send him a piece of their mind.

CHRISTIAN J TREJBAL
675 SCHOOL LN
CHRISTIANSBURG, VA 24073


----------



## Ole Cypress (Mar 12, 2007)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Heres the guys address if anyone wants to send him a piece of their mind.
> 
> CHRISTIAN J TREJBAL
> 675 SCHOOL LN
> CHRISTIANSBURG, VA 24073


is this really his address, i'd love to send him a piece of hate mail.

ole


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Thats the address I got surfing another forum. If its not his real address, then someone is gonna get alot of hate mail, lol.


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

Just send him an email at his work address: [email protected]


----------



## Rivers (Mar 1, 2007)

Don't bother sending a complaint to him, send it to his editor and the publisher! Hit him in the pocketbook, where it hurts.

To those who were hurt by this publication, they should file complaints with their district attorneys. If a law exists to prevent this kind of disclosure, file the complaint. With a conviction, they can easily go into civil court for compensation for moving costs. Likely, the publisher will settle out of court and the "reporter" will be looking for a new job.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

That was the address he posted on his blog because someone called him on it in a reader comment.
http://blogs.roanoke.com/roundtable/columns/comment_on_trejbals_column_12.html#comment-81476
A friend on another forum got the info about the illegality of what the VSP and what the douche columnist divulged from a lawyer he knows. I'm going to get in touch with the DA about this before the week is out. That guy knew what he was doing, just searching for some sensationalism.


Trejbal said:


> I can hear the shocked indignation of gun-toters already: It's nobody's business but mine if I want to pack heat.


----------

